# B2 visa for 23 year old?



## Chrissygirl (Mar 24, 2008)

My son plays golf and likes to stay in the US as much as possible, he stays at our house over there, in Hilton head, he is going in and out on the visa waiver every 90 days, but he gets interrogated each time, and worries himself about it, although he is not doing anything illegal, I was wondering if he could go in and out on a B2 visa, although he is not retired.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

In theory yes he should be able to apply for a B2, however he'll not only have to show that he has strong ties to the UK (a job and property are two big winners) but he'll possibly still be somewhat interrogated for each visit.

I'm unsure if the USCIS have implemented changes proposed in 2002 that would also place possible limit's on any individual length of stay (the length was to be decided upon by the immigration officer at the port of entry) - the default being 30 days with the maximum possible period of 6 months.

US border officers can be somewhat tough to deal with - my ex (A US Citizen born & bred) was once interrogated when we returned back to the US after 9 months in blighty (he was a permanent resident in England) as to why he was coming back to America and why he'd spent so long in the UK!


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Ray,

Why do you think his chances are slim? From what I'm aware his age shouldn't be a direct problem and if he can demonstrate past history of coming out to play golf on a regular basis then that may be all he needs.

Obviously a lot will depend on how long he stays here for and if he's not got a job in England then that too could be a mitigating factor.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's only fair. The few times I've entered the UK I've been greeted by sneering officials who snarl at me. And how do _you _expect to pay for your stay? Empasis on the 'you', as in 'you must be a bum'.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

You any idea how uncomfortable flying cattle class in a skirt or dress can be? 

Now when in business or first - then _that's_ a different story...


----------

